# Cool Dean 8 string guitars



## Jim Antonio (Jan 12, 2012)

Oohh, GAS, how can you be so insensitive to a man's wallet?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2012)

Those look fake as hell.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 12, 2012)

Help yourself bud:

2012 Models Coming Soon! - GearHounds

They're going to be released in March and April though...


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 12, 2012)

The ML doesn't look right with more than 6 strings IMO


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

They just had to make an ML with a larger headstock.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 12, 2012)

The Rusty Cooley RC7X Wraith looks pretty swank as well.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 12, 2012)

i would play the ml, but not over an ibanez or possibly a carvin at the same price haha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2012)

Huh. I think 8 strings actually kinda suit the ML.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

The ML looks gross no matter what


----------



## Razzy (Jan 12, 2012)

The headstock on the superstrat is fucking hilariously big.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 12, 2012)

The string spacing on the ML looks ridiculously tight, look at the nut, and how much clearance is on either side of the pickups.

And those giant headstocks


----------



## Valennic (Jan 12, 2012)

Christ, the headstock on the ML is the size of the body


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I'd be hard pressed to design a worse HS for those. Shame. The guitars themselves look decent.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2012)

I think "cool" is a very strong word here. 

Hey, it's more 8s, why not?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think "cool" is a very strong word here.
> 
> Hey, it's more 8s, why not?



I usually agree with you because competition is always a good thing for the buyer.


Except where it's so ugly it makes me want to decapitate a puppy eat my hands.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2012)

"Cool" was definitely not the right word for these.


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jan 13, 2012)

i just sold my soul to satan and offered him my first child for the white rc7


----------



## Seventary (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like a lot of string rubbing on the headstock of the ML. Other than that it's metal as hell but not too sure about the quality of Dean guitars.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 13, 2012)

Scale? If that superstrat is a Cooley model, I presume it's 25.5.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 13, 2012)

For the money, I'd say the ML is probably worth it.


----------



## Scordare (Jan 13, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Scale? If that superstrat is a Cooley model, I presume it's 25.5.




Its 26.5" according to the Dean NAMM 2012 Catalog

http://www.deanguitars.com/pdfs/DeanNAMM_2012web.pdf


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 13, 2012)

The only thing I took away from all of that were new Zeros.

and ESP Horizons being more expensive than they should be..


----------



## nightflameauto (Jan 13, 2012)

I love the Dean ML body. It's perfect for sitting classical style or tossing over a knee like a strat. But that headstock was horrible enough with only six strings. I hate the way it wide-pulls the strings off the nut. You'd almost need to have super-strength nut material to keep it from pulling apart in the center with eight heavy gauge strings up there. If they could put a more straight pull stock, or even a Gibson triangle type stock on it, it might be the perfect guitar.


----------



## -42- (Jan 13, 2012)

Those seem better suited to use on baby seals than use on stage.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2012)

Those look like they will both be very neck heavy indeed.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 13, 2012)

Something I haven't seen discussed yet: the ML has a TOM bridge, which implies that Dean has access to a supply of reasonably-priced 8-string TOMs. That might have implications for the independent builders and those of us who order from them.


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 13, 2012)

If the RC8 has an ebony fingerboard and the same pick ups and body, the only thing that will get me is Dean's quality control, and I've never played any Rusty guitar. To me it seems like Dean's answer the rg2228.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Something I haven't seen discussed yet: the ML has a TOM bridge, which implies that Dean has access to a supply of reasonably-priced 8-string TOMs. That might have implications for the independent builders and those of us who order from them.



Halo has been offering an affordable 8-string TOM for quite some time now.


----------



## Scordare (Jan 13, 2012)

nightflameauto said:


> I love the Dean ML body. It's perfect for sitting classical style or tossing over a knee like a strat. But that headstock was horrible enough with only six strings. I hate the way it wide-pulls the strings off the nut. You'd almost need to have super-strength nut material to keep it from pulling apart in the center with eight heavy gauge strings up there. If they could put a more straight pull stock, or even a Gibson triangle type stock on it, it might be the perfect guitar.



I just noticed those string angles from the nut on the ML...yikes! I bet it doesn't hold tune worth a damn!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never felt a dean that really wowed me. They all seem to have a weird neck. Its more v'ish than most but is still somewhat thing. Its in a awkward position where it's too thick to be fast and too thin to be a good blues beast. (Side note: Imagine a dude at a blues gig with an ML )


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the V-neck is a dimebag thing, at least on what were the razorback models. I had read that he preferred V shapes over C shapes


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmm. Well, more 8-string options are always nice, I suppose.


----------



## Sethlab (Jan 14, 2012)

Deans have always been the worst guitars I've ever played, not to mention they're damned ugly. To each his own though.


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 14, 2012)

Old Dean's back when they had the original owner I think were pretty damn good. I don't think Dimebag Darrel wanted to play shit guitars. But these "new" ones...I love the ML because it sounded like a LP but I could sit with it in the neoclassical position, I just for some reason have come to not like set necks. The set neck on an 8 string kinda scares my little hands. If they would bring back the QC/original owner inspecting his own guitars: I'd be willing to try one out. But I don't think I could pull myself to buy one...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2012)

djinn314 said:


> Old Dean's back when they had the original owner I think were pretty damn good. I don't think Dimebag Darrel wanted to play shit guitars. But these "new" ones...I love the ML because it sounded like a LP but I could sit with it in the neoclassical position, I just for some reason have come to not like set necks. The set neck on an 8 string kinda scares my little hands. If they would bring back the QC/original owner inspecting his own guitars: I'd be willing to try one out. But I don't think I could pull myself to buy one...



For the longest time Dean Zelinsky was little more than a consultant, he hasn't truly owned, built, or even inspected Dean guitars on a regular basis in decades. 

Honestly, I don't get the hate. The imports are no worse than the myriad of cheap Schecters, LTDs, and Ibanez guitars out there. They use the same OFR branded hardware and EMG pickups as any other brand, and they even have the same factories make them. 

Their USA stuff has always been high quality, except for a short time in the 90's when Dean Z. was still at the helm. You can put the materials and build on par with the best of the other American large guitar makers like Gibson, Fender, PRS, etc. 

I also don't see the hate for the RC8 here. It's a modified RG shape with 24 frets, name brand pickups, a Hipshot bridge, and price under $1k, if it said Schecter or LTD on the headstock folks would be eating it up.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim Antonio said:


> Help yourself bud:
> 
> 2012 Models Coming Soon! - GearHounds
> 
> They're going to be released in March and April though...



Fuck it, it would be that those Modifiers, the only 24 fret MLs I've ever seen, all have Floyds apart from the 8.



JUST GIVE US A 6-STRING, 24-FRET ML, WITH A FIXED BRIDGE, AND WITH NO STUPID GRAPHICS OR SHITTY ABALONE BINDING, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. IS THAT REALLY TOO MUCH TO ASK, DEAN?


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 14, 2012)

Horrible Horrible Horrible


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim Antonio said:


>



Seriously, you could land a plane on that headstock.


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the longest time Dean Zelinsky was little more than a consultant, he hasn't truly owned, built, or even inspected Dean guitars on a regular basis in decades.
> 
> Honestly, I don't get the hate. The imports are no worse than the myriad of cheap Schecters, LTDs, and Ibanez guitars out there. They use the same OFR branded hardware and EMG pickups as any other brand, and they even have the same factories make them.
> 
> Their USA stuff has always been high quality, except for a short time in the 90's when Dean Z. was still at the helm. You can put the materials and build on par with the best of the other American large guitar makers like Gibson, Fender, PRS, etc.



From what had I understood he was bought out of the company in the 90's. My father's drummer has a guitar shop and when I talked with the rep one time he had said the QC was killing the company. I don't have hate for the company and I still think classic Dean's rock. And I agree about the myriad of imports. I've never been a fan of Schecters they always have some things I love but the downsides always nag me (that's just me though). I actually get trolled a lot on Youtube for it (saying what I don't like about Schecters, etc). I always thought you get what you pay for. I had tried out an RC7 and the fret wire didn't seem all that level and something about it didn't feel right. I'd love an ebony board on an 8 string with some inlay's but I just don't see that RC8 doing it for me, that's all.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2012)

wow...
The nuts look really narrow, string spacing seems tight all the way down the board on the ml and at the nut of the rc8. 
And the angles the strings go through at the nut... I wouldn't dare bend on the 4th and 5th strings especially.

Do they have to distribute those headstocks evenly around the globe to prevent adverse effects on tidal patterns and the Earth's orbit?


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jan 16, 2012)

The first thing that I thought was that the headstock looks disproportionate to the body. But, as previously stated, hey it's more 8-string guitars, right?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jan 16, 2012)

*awaits 8 string razorback with dimes name on it*


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 18, 2012)

If they do a Dime Razorback 8 I will be flying to Armadillo headquarters and punching someone in the dick.


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 18, 2012)

There's something about putting Dime's name on a guitar that I don't think he'd play that just sounds weird to me. Granted we will never know but I couldn't even imagine him on a 7 let alone an 8 but that's just me.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 18, 2012)

I´m not one of the Dean haters, but those two looks like toys.
Seems like they´re missing a thing or two about aesthetics.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Personally, I quite like the shape of the ML and the ML headstock. If I had all the money in the world (as opposed to all the debt in the world), I'd consider a custom shop Dean ML8, with a few more of my preferred specs, and a locking nut to deal with the headstock spread. Thumbs up from me on looks, can't speak to Dean QC.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Jan 18, 2012)

I reckon that ML looks nice with the 8 strings. It'd be even better if it was the ML Razorback or whatever it is.
That'd be so cool. (That's right, I said cool!. ;D)

It would be really out of the world.
8 Strings,
Funky shape
Very different headstock.

It'd make any person that knows nothing really about guitar. Pretty much shit themselves!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 18, 2012)

^ No. No Dime Razorback 8's. The one above is ok though, looks to be a beveled ML, no points but still beautiful bevels. The perfect Combo.


----------



## op1e (Jan 19, 2012)

Randomist said:


> wow...
> 
> Do they have to distribute those headstocks evenly around the globe to prevent adverse effects on tidal patterns and the Earth's orbit?



HaHa. My rotors are spinning up


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy headstocks batman!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 20, 2012)

The angle of the string pull on that ML is fucking ridic. That thing looks like it's going to have so many tuning problems that it would be basically unplayable in a live setting.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> The angle of the string pull on that ML is fucking ridic. That thing looks like it's going to have so many tuning problems that it would be basically unplayable.



Fixed


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys! 

Anybody have any more info on / experience with these? I'm close to getting an RC8x because I can get a good deal on it. All opinions = useful!


----------



## mike90t09 (Jan 17, 2013)

The ml body with 8 strings looks silly to me. Espcially the headstock lol just doesn't seem right.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 17, 2013)

The ML-8 is hugeeeee in person. Didn't like it all that much either 

Wish I could comment on the RC8x but no stores around here ever have Cooley sigs.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Breaking news!!!!!!



Dean has terrible headstocks


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, these guitars are terrible. They better be cheap as hell if they actually want to sell any.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 17, 2013)

djinn314 said:


> From what had I understood he was bought out of the company in the 90's.



Yes, Dean all but ceased to exist around 1994, why do you think Dime played Washburn most of his career?


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 17, 2013)

^ actually, the RC8x plays and sounds incredible, it turns out. It just looks ugly as sin.


Still looking for other opinions though!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 18, 2013)

^ The ML isn't bad, either...especially for what I paid for mine ($550), it's very comfortable to play, and it came stock with EMG808's which are an excellent pickup set. I love mine to death, but then again it is my only 8-string, so I am a little biased.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 18, 2013)

STOP PUTTING ALL OF YOUR TUNERS ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE HEADSTOCK!!!!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very elaborate boat paddles


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 18, 2013)

I played those RC8s. They do play good but I do not like the thought of that scale length and everyone laughing at me because of the stupid headstock lol.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 18, 2013)

mr_ormus777 said:


> Very elaborate boat paddles



Well I do need a new paddle for my Kayak. 


Do these make successful paddles?


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Jan 18, 2013)

The ML is ridiculous, but I think it would look awesome in the right kind of band.


----------

